# 1st archery deer



## Sd snow goose killer (Jan 20, 2007)

haha i shot this deer right in the neck


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Very nice


----------



## Hamm (Dec 10, 2007)

Is that where you meant to hit it?


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Hamm said:


> Is that where you meant to hit it?


I am guessing by the HAHA that it wasn't! :lol:

Nice buck dude! It is a rush Ehh!


----------



## Sd snow goose killer (Jan 20, 2007)

well. it was getting pretty dark and i could hardly see it, it got down wind of me and turned and starred right at me, so i had to take the shot, so i was pretty sure i hit it in the neck, just a place where a deer doesnt get hit to often.
oh yea it's a rush.


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

You guys have legal shooting hours down there? If it was almost too dark to see it might have been too dark to shoot. Could explain the off the mark shot.


----------



## sod44 (Sep 30, 2008)

nice deer.


----------



## Sd snow goose killer (Jan 20, 2007)

laite319 said:


> You guys have legal shooting hours down there? If it was almost too dark to see it might have been too dark to shoot. Could explain the off the mark shot.


Yea u can shoot half hour past sunset, its allready pretty dark then, plus the cloud cover that makes it even darker.

And the deer was facing right towards and he smelt me, Therefore i HAD to take the shot and when the deer is facing me the neck is the only option to shoot for, so i took the shot and made it work.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Sd snow goose killer said:


> And the deer was facing right towards and he smelt me, Therefore i HAD to take the shot and when the deer is facing me the neck is the only option to shoot for, so i took the shot and made it work.


First off, you didnt HAVE to take the shot.

Secondly, with a facing shot with a bow, hitting lower between the front legs in the brisket is a much better choice, gets you into the thoracic cavity. Not that id advocate that shot at all, but if need be, thats the best option for that angle. Theres ALOT of "dead space" in a ruttin bucks neck, lots of muscle thats going to do little, if any lethal damage. An inch or two off either side of the spine and that deer is gone. An arrow isnt a bullet, its not going to do the damage a bullet will and does not kill the same.

In reality, you got very lucky. Not trying to be mean, but thats the truth.


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

Nice deer and congradulations but not a shot I would have taken.

Headline to thread should have been " I lucked out with a neck shot with my bow"

Could have easily lost this deer.... Just sayin


----------



## honker85 (Mar 12, 2008)

nice deer....psh let the arrow fly man...i say good job...first buck is always tempting plus you might have not had another chance at him....anyways ya got the job done so idk why every one complainin.....very nice deer tho


----------



## Hamm (Dec 10, 2007)

Yup, congrats on your first deer. Very nice. But I'm with bbj and browndog on this one. You owe it to the animals you're hunting to take a shot that will provide for a quick, humane kill and also a recovery of the animal.

But again, nice buck. :wink:


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

Yea, I didn't say it before, but it was a nice buck. Definately not a shot I would take even if I didn't have a chance at him again.



> nice deer....psh let the arrow fly man...i say good job...first buck is always tempting plus you might have not had another chance at him....anyways ya got the job done so idk why every one complainin.....very nice deer tho


that is exactly what young people need to hear as they are learning to be responsible hunters!! :eyeroll:


----------



## stickem14 (Sep 26, 2006)

Congrats on a beautiful buck! Don't listen to everyone complaining....you took a shot you thought you could make and the broadhead did it's job! You shot that arrow at him with bad intentions....I'm sure you weren't trying to just hurt him! The neck is a very lethal target and very seldom will you hit a deer there and not kill him....

ANYWAY, congratulations again! Hooked for life aren't you!?!?! :thumb:


----------



## Sd snow goose killer (Jan 20, 2007)

stickem14 said:


> Congrats on a beautiful buck! Don't listen to everyone complaining....you took a shot you thought you could make and the broadhead did it's job! You shot that arrow at him with bad intentions....I'm sure you weren't trying to just hurt him! The neck is a very lethal target and very seldom will you hit a deer there and not kill him....
> 
> ANYWAY, congratulations again! Hooked for life aren't you!?!?! :thumb:


Yea, man thanks for the input!


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

stickem14 said:


> The neck is a very lethal target and very seldom will you hit a deer there and not kill him....


Absolutely horrible advice, everyone should COMPLETELY disregard this statement. A neck shot is a HORRIBLE choice for archery equipment. This aint a .30-06 were talking about here guy. :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll:

Im glad you got him though. You did get lucky. Take the advice of the more KNOWLEDGABLE guys on here, and next time wait for a more ideal angle.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

A rutting buck has a HUGE neck. Remember that same buck a couple months ago? Maybe 1/3 the size neck? Well, he doesn't gain artery's within the last two months. Just something to think about!


----------



## Hamm (Dec 10, 2007)

Sd snow goose killer,

We're not trying to put you down here. Harvesting a deer with a bow is an incredible accomplishment. And I'm glad that you're hooked now. But you made a pretty crucial mistake reguarding shot placement and selection and if you continue to make that mistake, you won't likely be recovering many deer in the future. Just trying to help. Wait for a good shot and aim for the "boiler room".

Congrats again on the buck. :beer:


----------



## stickem14 (Sep 26, 2006)

I never said it was a great shot to take...BUT it worked. Personaly, I wouldn't have taken the shot either. If you look where he hit the deer when it was facing him, it went in the neck and into the chest cavity. Most people have made a bad shot on a deer standing perfectly broadside...he makes a good shot in a less than perfect situation....

The point is he's excited and proud of his first archery deer....shares his picture and story..... and you guys jump all over him.....


----------



## stickem14 (Sep 26, 2006)

Sorry if I sound cranky.....it's just......rifle season starts Friday and messes up everything! Didn't mean to start anything here......good luck to all! Enjoy the weather!!! :beer:


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

I think we all see every side of this issue.

Hopefully he is taking this as positive critisism!

:beer:


----------



## Drake Jake (Sep 25, 2007)

nice buck man. congrats.


----------



## honker85 (Mar 12, 2008)

when theres a deer that close and its your first one its tough not to hold back......but ya did get the job done.....was not a perfect shot by no means but still it killed the deer...im sure theres many lessons to be learned in this thread


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

stickem14 said:


> Sorry if I sound cranky.....it's just......rifle season starts Friday and messes up everything! Didn't mean to start anything here......good luck to all! Enjoy the weather!!! :beer:


I feel your pain there bud.


----------



## HAYOTE-.243 (Nov 7, 2008)

INDEED THAT WAS A RISKY SHOT BUT VERY NICE DEER, I HAVE BEEN THERE AND HAD TO MAKE THE CHOICE TO SHOOT OR NOT TO SHOOT AND YOU MADE IT HAPPEN. I HAVE SHOT MORE THAN ONE DEER IN THE NECK AND NEVER LOST ONE YET KNOCK ON WOOD. I WOULD JUST TRY NOT TO MAKE A HABIT OF IT TRY AND PUT IT IN THE KITCHEN OR LET IT WALK NOT GETTIN ANOTHER SHOT ON A DEER IS ALOT BETTER THAN WOUNDING ONE AND NEVER FINDINIG IT. BUT CONGRATES AND WELCOME TO THE BOW HUNTING ADDICTION


----------



## kvernum3 (Aug 8, 2005)

HAYOTE-.243 I TAKE IT YOUR CAPS LOCK BUTTON IS STUCK? :lol:


----------



## CoyoteBlitz (Apr 11, 2007)

lol whts your deal dirk?, take the caps button off.


----------



## nesika308 (Oct 23, 2008)

nice


----------



## HAYOTE-.243 (Nov 7, 2008)

Sorry about the CAPS button guys lol we leave it on at work for our system its just a habit not to turn it off :withstupid:


----------



## deerslayer80 (Mar 27, 2007)

That is a nice first buck with a bow.

I bet you were at the highest of highs. The only thing is you could have been at your lowest of lows with a less then perfect shot. You made a clean kill but your shot placement is one that has never been advised.

Take the advise from the fellas above and you will have plenty of successful hunts in the future. You have a lot of growing to do in this sport. Bowhunting is an art, you get better as you gain experience and with the more you practice you get. Just remember it's called hunting for a reason, otherwise it would be called killing. I can recall a lot of missed oppertunities throughout my hunting career, and let me tell you I remember a lot of those unsuccessful oppertunities just as well as my successful ones. Take this as a learning experiece and enjoy the hell out of it. It's a huge rush to get your first deer with a bow.

One piece of advice, work on your patience. Remember it's not just the killing that should be enjoyable, but the entire experience that makes it called hunting. Enjoy your time in the woods, those missed oppertunities will make the successful ones that much better. Best of luck in the future...

Congratulations


----------

